# مطلوب شقق للايجار او مفروش بمصر الجديدة



## اسلام محمد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 229115
نظرا لكثرة الطلبات على شقق ايجار قانون جديد او مفروش ... نطلب و بشكل عاجل و جادى شقق قانون جديد او مفروش بمصر الجديدة او فى مناطق اخرى و بمساحات مختلفة 
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:[email protected]


----------

